# In your area



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Has the population


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

increased.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brownitsdown84 (Jan 19, 2009)

...?

Sent from my LG-LS840 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

It has seemed to level off the last couple years, during the 3 years prior it appeared to have had doubled


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I love mystery questions!!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> I love mystery questions!!!


Place be dead trying to initiate conversation must be the long winter.. 

On a sidenote its hard to believe Florida has already had youth season :yikes:


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

I have not seen a turkey on my home property (southwest Monroe county) in 4 months or more.

Predation and winter severity have likely caused them to become dinner or move out. The bottom line is that even with food available and relatively good security cover the birds have left the area.

I will be VERY interested to see how many birds show up in the spring-if any.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Place be dead trying to initiate conversation must be the long winter..
> 
> On a sidenote its hard to believe Florida has already had youth season :yikes:


I'll let you know how the FL hunting is when I go in mid March:evilsmile!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

LoBrass said:


> I'll let you know how the FL hunting is when I go in mid March:evilsmile!!


Good luck man hope you have a great experience.. You hunting public or private.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

LoBrass said:


> I have not seen a turkey on my home property (southwest Monroe county) in 4 months or more.
> 
> Predation and winter severity have likely caused them to become dinner or move out. The bottom line is that even with food available and relatively good security cover the birds have left the area.
> 
> I will be VERY interested to see how many birds show up in the spring-if any.


I bet they will show up.. Sounds about the time they should moving to there wintering grounds and with the onset of winter earlier and harsher this year they most likely found a better place to winter.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Our resident population seems to be sliding down a touch. Not so much that it worries me yet but enough to notice. I've noticed this over the last 3 years. We still have more turkeys than anyone should be allowed to. Love that ZZ private land hunting.


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hoping to remain stable. Time will tell if we ever get rid of the snow!?!

It still amazes me though how hardy and adaptive these birds are. To survive and forage through 20 + inches of snow trying to eat while avoiding becoming dinner for other critters. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

In my area it's been a steady decline for about the last 3 years.


----------



## bacon27 (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't know the population count for Mason or Oceana counties but we've never had trouble finding birds.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Good luck man hope you have a great experience.. You hunting public or private.


Thanks!

We went with an outfitter to hunt private ground. We are allowed to utilize a guide but I'm going tto just have him point me in the right direction.


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

If you don't mind, who with and approx. cost?


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

starky said:


> If you don't mind, who with and approx. cost?


We are hunting with Little Lake Lodge. They have a website.

Believe they are totally booked for this year. They only do about 16 hunts a year.

3 day hunt with lodging and meals is around $1200. Some of us are also hunting hogs if our turkey hunts go well and one guy is looking to punch a trophy gator tag. Uncle T is pretty ambitious (and independently wealthy!!!)

Sorry to hijack.

Carry on.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

That is really fair price for a Osceola hunt with meals and lodging on private. 1 or 2 birds?

I get asked each year to do an airboat hunt down there but the thought of being dropped off in the dark in a swamp full of spiders, rattlers, moccasins, boa constrictors, alligators, skunk apes, florida panthers and cubans holds me back. :lol:

Maybe one year, will combine it with hunts with friends in Georgia and South Carolina.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Funny you should ask about 1 or 2 birds. I would MUCH rather kill a second turkey, however, the *$1,000 *price tag on turkey number 2 I felt was a little steep!!

I _really _feel they don't want you to poke 2. They advertise quality hunts and the references told the same.

Meat hogs are $250 though so I elected to take a rifle my grandfather left me in his will and use that on hogs. Should be a fun trip with 2 uncles and my cousin.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Well at least that gives you some assurance its a quality operation.. With the limited range of the golden turkey I am sure there are all kinds of places out there running as many hunters through as they can..


----------

